# My 4motion Mk3 VRT build



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi guys

so after some years worth of piecing stuff together... my collecting is done and now time to assemble...

Here are some of the pics I have so far...


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Where's the 4Motion.


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

You need to show pics of parts that are hard to find and make the car 4 motion
like mine


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

amazing man, i have 2 friends here in town both doing Haldex swaps this winter. One into an SLC corrado and the other into a mk2 Golf. both 20+psi VRT's.

such a sick project dude, youve got all the right parts. Im waiting on my J.E Pistons


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

VRT +AWD = smiles and fun.

:beer::beer:


----------



## Bacon11 (Jan 20, 2010)

CorvetteKillerVr6 said:


> amazing man, i have 2 friends here in town both doing Haldex swaps this winter. One into an SLC corrado and the other into a mk2 Golf. both 20+psi VRT's.
> 
> such a sick project dude, youve got all the right parts. Im waiting on my J.E Pistons


Sorry to thread jack, but does the one with the Corrado have a build thread?

OP, doin' work. Nice stuff you have there. :thumbup:


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

TBT-Syncro said:


> VRT +AWD = smiles and fun.
> 
> :beer::beer:


And VRT + FWD = disappointment, hating VW, feeling stupid for choosing the wrong platform for a project, sense coming back, deciding the make the best of everything done so far by going AWD, feeling excited again, smiles and fun


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

CorvetteKillerVr6 said:


> amazing man, i have 2 friends here in town both doing Haldex swaps this winter. One into an SLC corrado and the other into a mk2 Golf. both 20+psi VRT's.
> 
> such a sick project dude, youve got all the right parts. Im waiting on my J.E Pistons


My corrado is right now getting the rear end cut out. I guess Ontario is going to have a hand full of haldex swaps


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

so whats the power rating that the 4 motion can handle if they are stock and if u beef them up a little? Id like to this swap by spring of 2012 so thats why im kinda interested. Good luck with the project, im sure to watch this one


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

will shoot some pics this weekend...

my project does steer away from the conventional 4motion swap... In South Africa we did not recieve the Mk4 R32 so we have decided to use the Audi S3 rear platform, although I did get hold of on O2M from a Mk4 platform I was able to ship...

so where you guys have R32 infront and R32 in the rear I will have R32 infront and S3 in the rear, does it technically still count as 4motion?


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

CorvetteKillerVr6 - thanks man... build it right first time is way cheaper than building it wrong over and over...

thanks for the interest guys... its sure going to be an exciting build with lots of pics and obstacles to come


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Bookmarking this thread.
Nice collection of parts!

Watch out, there's a mouse by your BOV. Let me send my cat over, he's an awesome mouser.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

niiiice solid build:thumbup:


----------

